# Christmas/Holiday Wish List: A BFP!!! DECEMBER TESTING THREAD



## jessiecat

:xmas6: Santa wants to know if we've been naughty or nice this year. Our answer to him- We've all been REALLY nice and REALLY patient and we would like a BFP for Christmas, PLEASE!! :xmas9: 

Let me know when you're testing and I'll add you in. Best of luck to all of us for a wonderful end of the year gift. 

 :xmas12: :yellow: :xmas12: :blue: :xmas12: :pink: :xmas12: 

*12/1*

*12/2*

*12/3*

*12/4*
:witch: *Keebs  *​

*12/5*

*12/6*

*12/7*

*12/8*

*12/9*
:witch: *AugustBride6  *​
:xmas12: *Firstmama  *​


*12/10*

*12/11*
:blue: *jessiecat  *​

*12/12*
:blue: *Maggs  *​

*12/13*

*12/14*
:witch: *GalvanBaby  *​

*12/15*
:witch: *Happyveggie  *​

*12/16*
:xmas12: *Lillian  *​


*12/17*

*12/18*

*12/19*
:witch: *Vonn  *​

*12/20*
:xmas12: *tag74  *​


*12/21*
:witch: *Lanfear333  *​
:witch: *Gypsey4  *​

*12/22*
:xmas12: *dove830  *​
:xmas12: *beekay  *​
:blue: *Grateful365  *​
:xmas12: *Silaslove  *​



*12/23*
:xmas12: *Leti  *​
:witch: *terripeachy  *​


*12/24*

*12/25*

*12/26*

*12/27*
:witch: *2plus1more  *​
:xmas12: *Mink1978  *​
:witch: *Bluefairy1  *​

*12/28*


*12/29*

*12/30*

*12/31*
:witch: *Wish2BMom  *​
:witch: *Hopethisyear  *​
:blue: *nikkchikk  *​
:witch: *mamadonna  *​


----------



## Maggs

All I want for Christmas is a BFP!!! 

Can you put me down for Dec 12th please.


----------



## Keebs

Thank you for the thread Jessiecat.

Can you put me down for the 4th please?


----------



## Bluefairy1

I have been really good!!

Put me down for 31st please. It is going to be a new year's eve testing party for me.


----------



## Bluefairy1

I have been really good!!

Put me down for 31st please. It is going to be a new year's eve testing party for me.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for starting the thread, Jessie! I'm not sure of my date yet but I've been NICE!! :rofl:


----------



## nessaw

Have been extra good but still waiting for November's af to show up. No date as yet. Cd 30 but don't think I'm late due to mc in sept. Cheering you on. X


----------



## AugustBride6

Put me down for the 9th, although I will probably cave well before then :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi! I am back on this wagon!! I had what looked like a +OPK yesterday, so I would say around Dec. 14 for testing!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you for starting the thread, Jessie! :hugs:
AF is due tomorrow or Thurs, so I'm going to say 12/31 for my next testing date since I'm pretty sure I'm already out for this cycle. Let's get a New Years BFP! I'll gladly give up my glass of champagne!


----------



## 2plus1more

Thanks for starting the thread Jessie! I don't post often, but put me down for Dec 23rd. I've been very good and patient. I'm starting clomid tonight!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks Jessi.

Please add me to the 21st!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I will be testing December 31st. Come on New Year BFP


----------



## mamadonna

Af is due tomorrow for me not sure when I will be testing as busy with work,I might try and do it Thursday


----------



## jessiecat

Wow! Look at the new year's eve testers!!!! 
mamadonna: I put you down for thursday even though you're not sure! Let me know if the date changes.


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Leti

Hi everyone, I'm back, I get so sad when I see AF I don't even log in. I just need a sanity break.

I will be testing December 23rd. 

Baby dust to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, Ms Leti! :flower:


----------



## mamadonna

Well that was a quick visit to the December thread I'm out!!gonna take December off and enjoy Xmas, hopefully loose a few more pounds , good luck everyone xx


----------



## Leti

Sorry about AF mamadonna. Enjoy your xmas as you said, and drink a tall glass of wine.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh, mamadonna! I'm so sorry!
Enjoy your holidays!! and what Leti said - wine! :wine:


----------



## dove830

Can you please put me down for the 22nd? This is cycle #7....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Vonn

Thanks for doing the December thread, Jessie. Please add me in on the 19th. I've been so good this year!


----------



## jessiecat

Yay! I have added all the new testers. Onto next month, mamadonna! <3- 2015 will be a good year for you! :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks everyone,af due now on The first so let's hoping I get a new bfp!!what a way to start the new year,although I'll probably test on the 31st before any drinking starts


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry mamadonna. Enjoy the holidays! Hope you get a new year bfp.


----------



## beekay

Hello everyone - I'm also hoping for a Christmas-time BFP.:thumbup: 

Could you put me down for Dec 22? :) I'm hoping to be patient enough to wait until then!! :wacko:

mamadonna - your Cavalier is gorgeous.....we have a black & tan who just turned 9....he likes to stick his nose right in the camera when I'm trying to take his pic! :haha: :dog:
 



Attached Files:







cinder nose.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Keebs

Sorry Mamadonna, fingers crossed for next time.

I got a bfn today, just awaiting the arrival of af. On the plus side at least my lp has increased to 10+ rather than the measely 8 of last 2 cycles :thumbup:

Lots of luck to all the other ladies, a flurry of Christmas and NY bfp's would be the perfect end to the year :dust:


----------



## Happyveggie

What a good idea. I have been extra good especially remembering to take my preconception vitamins everyday. Please can you put me down for 15th? Thank you!


----------



## jessiecat

Keebs- you're not out until you see the blood flowin', sistah! i will update then. ;)
i've added the rest of you. **Baby dust, power to the egg, power to the sperm.**


----------



## jessiecat

Happyveggie- I'm curious about your ticker (?!)


----------



## AugustBride6

10 dpo, temps are up, still having some cramping and I am exhausted! I think I'm having a movie night in bed tonight. Momma is on the struggle bus! I'm sure it doesn't help that I was up all night with my youngest furbaby who decided eating his plastic tray in his dog crate was a good idea :dohh: 

Happy Friday!


----------



## mamadonna

beekay said:


> Hello everyone - I'm also hoping for a Christmas-time BFP.:thumbup:
> 
> Could you put me down for Dec 22? :) I'm hoping to be patient enough to wait until then!! :wacko:
> 
> mamadonna - your Cavalier is gorgeous.....we have a black & tan who just turned 9....he likes to stick his nose right in the camera when I'm trying to take his pic! :haha: :dog:

I've got a tri colour too


----------



## jessiecat

August: I think i'm about 10 dpo too! AF is due on the 9th for me, but I'm still going to wait until Thursday to test (just so I don't waste a test and get down if it's a BFN). I have the typical PMS symptoms already. Some mild cramping and very sore boobs so nothing different than the last few months.


----------



## AugustBride6

jessiecat said:


> August: I think i'm about 10 dpo too! AF is due on the 9th for me, but I'm still going to wait until Thursday to test (just so I don't waste a test and get down if it's a BFN). I have the typical PMS symptoms already. Some mild cramping and very sore boobs so nothing different than the last few months.

I might have already taken 2 tests :blush: I have a bunch of IC's and I just can't help myself. It's an addiction, I need help :haha:

Let's get those BFP's together!!! This group is due!


----------



## nikkchikk

Put me down for DECEMBER 31st! (TTC # 2)

Just got my second period TODAY since Mirena was removed and we are ready to TTC mid-month. I am going to begin temping and using OPK's to pinpoint O because we are trying for a boy this time around.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jessiecat

nikkchikk- got ya down! :thumbup:

August-naughty. naughty. :haha:

Ok, must get off B&B and run errands since i have today off!!!


----------



## Keebs

Thanks for waiting Jessie, but alas blimmin witch arrived with a vengance :sad2: Still, slightly cheered to have achieved a 12 day lp at least.

Good luck ladies, can't wait to cheer your upcomming BFPs :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

I just wanted to join in the thread to cheer you all on! 

:dust:


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry Mamadonna and Keebs :hugs:

Good luck for an exciting new year!


----------



## jessiecat

Aww Keebs. :xmas21: Thanks for updating. Onto next month!!! <3


----------



## Firstmama

Hi there!
I'm new to the boards and would love to join in. I'm 10 dpo today and I'm TRYING to wait until 13 dpo to test...ya right lol. Can you put me down for Dec 9th? My brain is so obsessed with everything ttc that I've had two bfp dreams the last two days and it killing me! Fx for all of us this month&#128124;


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Firstmama!! FX for a BFP in a couple of days!!


----------



## terripeachy

Jessie-Can you put me down for the 28th. I'll be out of town for Christmas, and am certainly not going to test at my MIL's, so I'll just have to wait until I get home. I will probably have my blood test that morning as well.


----------



## GalvanBaby

OMG!! That is forever away, Terri!! Thank God for the Christmas holidays to keep you busy!! (And us :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

GalvanBaby said:


> OMG!! That is forever away, Terri!! Thank God for the Christmas holidays to keep you busy!! (And us :winkwink:

HA!!HA!! How did I know you'd have something to say. :winkwink: Love ya, Galvan! You never know..if I really need a break from MIL, I may find a store to buy a test. I'll definitely need a break, but I may just pack my running shoes and go sweat it out. :)


----------



## jessiecat

Welcome Firstmama! So funny, I had a BFP dream last night too!
In my dream my test had SIX bright pink lines! HAHAH. I was so happy.

Terri: There's nooo way you will wait that long. :winkwink:


----------



## Maggs

Sorry you're out already keebs & mamadonna! :hugs:

Been on to read but not posting all weekend as ds and I have both been run down with nasty colds. Sent him to nursery this morning anyway because he was driving me bonkers!


----------



## AugustBride6

Tested this morning at 13 DPO...BFN. Definitely feeling a little discouraged this morning. I have an appt with my ob this afternoon. Hopefully she will have some words of wisdom :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: keeps, mama and august

2015 for sure!!! It just sounds like a 'strong' year, let's do it!


----------



## nikkchikk

AugustBride6 said:


> Tested this morning at 13 DPO...BFN. Definitely feeling a little discouraged this morning. I have an appt with my ob this afternoon. Hopefully she will have some words of wisdom :shrug:

Don't get discouraged yet. I got 2 BFN's on 12&13DPO and then a SUPER LIGHT BFP on 14DPO my first time around. 

You can't shake the anxiety of TWW, so just try to distract yourself to the point where you don't have TIME to think about it! 

GOOD LUCK!!!! FX!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Maggs

Just got a faint bfp on a superdrug test!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

woo hoo, maggs! pic, pic, pic!!:happydance:


----------



## Maggs

I've got one in my journal if you through my threads!


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATS, MAGGS!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Keebs

Congratulations Mags! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

I see the line- congrats! Fx!


----------



## nikkchikk

Congrats to Maggs!


----------



## Gypsey4

Congrats Maggs!

Thanks for doing the December thread Jessiecat. Can you put me down to test Dec. 21. This happens to be my 38th birthday as well... Hopefully #10 will be my lucky cycle.


----------



## AugustBride6

Back from my appointment. Providing AF comes as expected on Wednesday She recommended getting a SA for DH this week. Pending his results I will start Clomid our next cycle. We have a plan and I feel better :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations x


----------



## Leti

Congratulations Mags!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations, Maggs!!!!


----------



## Vonn

Yay for Maggs!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: (I LOVE when I get to add these!)


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Maggs!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Woo hoo!!! Yay Maggs!!


----------



## jessiecat

Gypsey: Gotcha down!
August: Next month for sure, with a little help from the clomid! :thumbup:


----------



## Maggs

Thank you ladies! I think I'll feel better when I see my tests darken and when af doesn't arrive. With Jack, I was really sick most of the month I conceived so by the time I noticed af didn't arrive, I was already about 7 or 8 days late.


----------



## Bluefairy1

Congrats maggs!!

Cd12 here with another 9 long days until ov. At least the time passes quite quickly with all the christmas excitement going on


----------



## AugustBride6

Good morning ladies! 14dpo and my temp dropped this morning. I didn't waste a test, I'm actually quite proud of myself for resisting :haha: DH goes for his SA tomorrow, praying all is well with his swimmers so I can start clomid on Sunday (pending AF's arrival tomorrow).


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Maggs!


----------



## Maggs

I hope you get good news August!


----------



## 2plus1more

Congratulations Maggs! Happy and healthy nine months for you and your bean!

We're doing an IUI this month. I took 50 mg of clomid days 5-9. Had another ultrasound yesterday on CD 11 and had 4 follicles that were over 12 mm and then a few smaller ones. My E2 levels were good too at 806 ng/mL. Lining looks good. I have another ultrasound tomorrow and hopefully trigger tomorrow night. I hope some more follicles catch up because at my age, the more, the merrier...lol.

Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, 2plus!!


----------



## Leti

Sound good 2plus1more, Good Luck!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats maggs.
Good luck everyone. 
Afm cd 37 nothing to report. Bfn last thurs/fri. Rmc appt tom. Waiting it out...


----------



## Wish2BMom

I can't believe you're STILL waiting, nassaw!! good luck at your appt tomorrow


----------



## AugustBride6

Good luck tomorrow, Nessaw. Am I reading your ticker correctly? Wedding bells in a week!?


----------



## jessiecat

nessaw- read your sig. you've been through so much. strong lady!!!


----------



## jessiecat

I hoped that starting the December thread would bring me some good luck. AND IT DID. So, so thankful.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6770 (1).jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Maggs

Yay congrats Jessie!

Best of luck 2plus!


----------



## Vonn

Yay Jessie! A H&H 9 months to you!! :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations Jessie!!pop me down for new years eve, I'm gonna test again then,still taking the relaxed approach tho, I've deleted fertility friend and there'll be no opk's


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, congrats, jessiecat!


----------



## Keebs

Congratulations Jessie! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome news this morning!!! Congrats, Jessie.


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Jessie!:happydance:


----------



## beekay

:happydance::happydance: WOOT WOOT for Maggs and Jessie!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

literally got chills when I saw your BFP on the other thread, Jessie!! So happy for you!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats jessie.
Thanks for your kind words girls.
Af just started-I actually smiled!! First time for everything. 37 day cycle. Hopefully next one will be normal. Just off to the appt-will fill you in. And yup getting married in 10 days!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

nessaw-I guess it's good timing, and hopefully you'll have a honeymoon baby on the horizon. That works out pretty well, actually. I'm so excited about your wedding. It's come up quick. :hugs: girlfriend!


----------



## AugustBride6

Nessaw...Are you having a winter wonderland wedding????!!!!!


----------



## Leti

Congrats Jessie!!! H&H 9 months!!! 
Hope that means this will be a lucky thread....


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Jessie!!!


----------



## 2plus1more

Congrats Jessiecat. You started a lucky thread!!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats on AF (ha!) and your upcoming nuptials, nessaw! what are your plans? and a honeymoon baby would be wonderful!

our anniversary is at the end of the month - we did a destination wedding in Puerto Rico 3 yrs ago! ahhhhh I wish I was back there!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Congratulations jessiecat! So excited for you.


----------



## terripeachy

Jessie-Can you move my date to the 23rd? I thought my test was going to be after Christmas, but it's before. Eek! Thanks.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Jessie!!!

Terri, love your new date!!!

Nessaw, Fx for a honeymoon baby!!!


----------



## Maggs

Oh that's exciting Terri!!


----------



## Grateful365

Can I join ladies?! I'm hoping for a lucky Christmas miracle~ 

A huge congrats Maggs and Jessie!!! 

FX'd for all of you!!


----------



## jessiecat

thanks ladies!!! I'm on cloud 9. 

I took the test last night, showered, toweled off and refused to look at the test while I nearly had a panic attack from anxiety. When I finally looked at it I burst into tears. It was better than getting engaged or married. Best moment of my life so far. Holding my healthy child in my arms will be THE BEST. 

Terri: got it changed! :thumbup:

Grateful: do you have a testing date? 12/24 or 25th? So far there are no takers. 

Nessaw: honeymoon baby!


----------



## AugustBride6

This has been the weirdest cycle I've had! I'm just hanging out at 15dpo waiting on my monthly visit. Tick, tock :coffee:


----------



## Lilllian

Please can you put me down for the 16th Dec. I will only be 9dpo but got BFP at that stage with last two, so I know I will only last until then :)


----------



## Grateful365

Jessie - Is this your first baby??! Eeeeekkkkk!!! SO exciting. Seeing those lines is the best thing in the world. Your life feels different in an instant doesn't it?! I get chills whenever I see someone get a BFP. So happy for you!!

Lillian and August - FX'd for both of you ladies!!!!!!!! 

Although CD 30 will be right on Christmas Day....I'm WAY to chicken to test on Christmas morning (although it's tempting) - it would be the best present in the whole world. Please put me down for testing on Dec. 22 - I'll be 12 DPO I think.


----------



## tag74

:hi: I'd love to join too! Testing December 20th!

Congrats Maggs and Jessie!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Welcome Tag!


----------



## AugustBride6

:witch: is finally here, hoping the new year brings us luck!

DH's SA results are in. I spoke to the nurse who gave me the numbers but of course they make no sense to me and she really didnt know either. I am waiting on my dr to call back. The only thing that sounded off was 90% were slow?? Does anybody know what that means? 

Count was 20 mil
motility was 50%
90%was slow 

:shrug:


----------



## Maggs

No I don't August but I hope they can do something to help you.


----------



## tag74

Sorry August. Check out this link:

https://dukefertilitycenter.org/tests/sperm-testing/understanding-results/


----------



## AugustBride6

I spoke with my Dr. earlier, she is referring us to a fertility doctor. DH's swimmers are just a little slow but other than that they look good. She said IUI would definitely be an option and that isn't too costly. It will be nice to get some answers and look at our options. Maybe we will even get our BFP before then :)


----------



## jessiecat

August: That's a good plan (IUI). When my hubby had his SA there was no mention of "slow" vs "fast" swimmers. Let us know what that means when you find out. 

Tag, grateful, Lillian- got you all down!! Sending you some of my babydust! 

Grateful- yes, my first at age 37!!! Baby will be born when I'm 38. So excited. 

I'll be traveling this weekend and won't get a chance to logon again until Sunday!! :thumbup: Egg + Sperm UNITE! :thumbup:


----------



## AugustBride6

DH's swimmers are grade B, not horrible but not great. There's still a chance of us getting pregnant on our own but it will just take longer. I am scheduling our appt with the fertility doctor today. IUI's are not too expensive so I am all in!:thumbup: 

Grade a: Sperm with progressive motility. These are the strongest and swim fast in a straight line. 

Grade b: (non-linear motility): These also move forward but tend to travel in a curved or crooked motion. 

Grade c: These have non-progressive motility because they do not move forward despite the fact that they move their tails. 

Grade d: These are immotile and fail to move at all.


----------



## Maggs

How long have you been trying? I'm glad the iui is an option. That's great news!


----------



## Grateful365

Jessie - that's great!! I had my first at 34. I have baby fever so bad again right now it's just crazy. I'm so excited for you.:flower:

August - Ok, so grade B isn't so bad. Thanks for posting that. DH had a SA but I don't remember a grade. I do know he had a low morphology. (shaped wrong) which I think cause them to no swim straight. I've read studies that men who eat walnuts had improved morphology. DH did, and we got a BFP a few months later. Not sure if that did it, but I bet it helped!

I am officially in the 2ww wait now. Only had ONE BD within the right timeframe so......really trying to keep the hope!:wacko:

I gotta check the front page to see who is next to test!:thumbup:


----------



## AugustBride6

8 months, temping for the last 6. We had a chemical in August, go figure the one time we catch the egg it doesn't stick! grrr!


----------



## AugustBride6

Grateful365 said:


> Jessie - that's great!! I had my first at 34. I have baby fever so bad again right now it's just crazy. I'm so excited for you.:flower:
> 
> August - Ok, so grade B isn't so bad. Thanks for posting that. DH had a SA but I don't remember a grade. I do know he had a low morphology. (shaped wrong) which I think cause them to no swim straight. I've read studies that men who eat walnuts had improved morphology. DH did, and we got a BFP a few months later. Not sure if that did it, but I bet it helped!
> 
> I am officially in the 2ww wait now. Only had ONE BD within the right timeframe so......really trying to keep the hope!:wacko:
> 
> I gotta check the front page to see who is next to test!:thumbup:


It wouldnt hurt to try! Thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## AugustBride6

I called to schedule our appt with the fertility doctor and they are booked until February. I made an appt and called the 2nd doctor. They just had a cancellation for MONDAY! :happydance:


----------



## Maggs

Awesome!!!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Great news that you got that cancellation august!

Had my first bit of ewcm today since coming off bcp in august. Not expecting o until the 18th but excited anyway!


----------



## Wish2BMom

august - that sounds like a good plan! my DH's SA came back as 'fair' so I think he might have been a grade B as well. His doc said he would recommend the IUI as well. we're trying naturally this month but I want to get an appointment set up with an RE for next month. guess I should call now!! I was wondering if the turn of the year would make them busier!


----------



## AugustBride6

Wish2BMom said:


> august - that sounds like a good plan! my DH's SA came back as 'fair' so I think he might have been a grade B as well. His doc said he would recommend the IUI as well. we're trying naturally this month but I want to get an appointment set up with an RE for next month. guess I should call now!! I was wondering if the turn of the year would make them busier!

Good luck this month! We might be IUI buddies :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck to you too!!


----------



## Lilllian

5dpo - had nothing today and then this evening had a few pull/twinge feeling when I coughed in bed (had a lie down as i have a cold) and now I have some period type feelings. This is going to be a long weekend waiting!


----------



## Grateful365

Lilllian said:


> 5dpo - had nothing today and then this evening had a few pull/twinge feeling when I coughed in bed (had a lie down as i have a cold) and now I have some period type feelings. This is going to be a long weekend waiting!

Ooooooo!!!!!! That sounds promising! :coffee:


----------



## 2plus1more

Jessiecat, could you please change my test date to Dec 27th. My IUI was moved to tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Leti

This is going to be one long tww!!!! my temps this month are crazy and I have no patience!!

Tomorrow is my company's xmas party and obviously there is going to bee drinks. First I don't know what to tell people why I'm not drinking, second is going to be hard to resist temptation. Even DH is telling me, just relax and have a glass of wine. Don't want to jeopardize anything so I don't think I will, even though I'm only 4dpo.


----------



## 2plus1more

Leti, if it was me, I'd have a glass of wine, but I'd say go with whatever feels the most comfortable. Have fun!


----------



## nikkchikk

Leti said:


> This is going to be one long tww!!!! my temps this month are crazy and I have no patience!!
> 
> Tomorrow is my company's xmas party and obviously there is going to bee drinks. First I don't know what to tell people why I'm not drinking, second is going to be hard to resist temptation. Even DH is telling me, just relax and have a glass of wine. Don't want to jeopardize anything so I don't think I will, even though I'm only 4dpo.

Definitely second that wine. It won't hurt!


----------



## Vonn

I would agree. My dr told me that until implantation happens, an occasional drink is fine. It would be near impossible to be implanted by 4/5 DPO. The earliest I have ever heard of--and this is very rare--is 6 or 7 DPO. 

But obviously you should do what's comfortable for you, Leti. Just because the rest of us are loathe to give up our wine, doesn't mean you can't/shouldn't!:wine::beer:

:dust: and :af: to all!


----------



## Lilllian

Vonn said:


> I would agree. My dr told me that until implantation happens, an occasional drink is fine. It would be near impossible to be implanted by 4/5 DPO. The earliest I have ever heard of--and this is very rare--is 6 or 7 DPO.
> 
> But obviously you should do what's comfortable for you, Leti. Just because the rest of us are loathe to give up our wine, doesn't mean you can't/shouldn't!:wine::beer:
> 
> :dust: and :af: to all!

Here here - I am drinking wine at the mo - until 7dpo! i will have a small glass tomorrow and then that's it- until the dreaded AF arrives!


----------



## Leti

Well I will see how I feel about it tomorrow when I get there. But it does makes sense that before implantation will be harmless... :D


----------



## GalvanBaby

BFN this morning. AF should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Leti

Sorry for the BFN GalvanBaby!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Galvan but your temps are still up which is good.


----------



## Maggs

Hopethisyear said:


> Sorry Galvan but your temps are still up which is good.

I agree!


----------



## Grateful365

Hugs Galvan!


----------



## Lanfear333

Glad to see your temps still up Galvan.

Leti-I was 6dpo Friday and my hubby had his Christmas party. I definitely had some wine, and just enjoyed myself. I hope you did, too.

Hanging out at 9dpo here. I didn't go to bed early enough after the party to take my temp Saturday morning, so I skipped it, but yesterday and today it jumped so high that it's making me think my chart is triphasic. I know it's possible to have a chart do this and not be pregnant, so I'm really trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for you both, Galvan and Lan!!!


----------



## tag74

GalvanBaby said:


> BFN this morning. AF should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.

Are you sure?? Your chart looks amazing. There's still hope!


----------



## nikkchikk

CD 11 for me. CM has been watery the last few days so I started using OPK's. In the last day, CM is sort of been scant. O is coming up so this kind of has me anxious. CP is currently HSO, so I should have more CM. My guess is that I have been not drinking much water because I am trying to get a damn + OPK. So as of today, I am FORGETTING about the stupid OPK's (They are making me mental anyway) and loading up on green tea and water like I normally do. I may even trhow in a couple mucinex for good measure. Fxxx!


----------



## GalvanBaby

No AF yet, but I have been on progesterone which can cause the temp rise. Though I have to admit my temps have never been this good even when I was on progesterone before and pregnant. LOL I have no idea. I want to stop progesterone, but am worried about a very late BFP which I have never had. I always get BFP at latest 11dpo, and I am 13dpo today and still a BFN. Not even the faintest hint of a line.


----------



## nikkchikk

nikkchikk said:


> CD 11 for me. CM has been watery the last few days so I started using OPK's. In the last day, CM is sort of been scant. O is coming up so this kind of has me anxious. CP is currently HSO, so I should have more CM. My guess is that I have been not drinking much water because I am trying to get a damn + OPK. So as of today, I am FORGETTING about the stupid OPK's (They are making me mental anyway) and loading up on green tea and water like I normally do. I may even trhow in a couple mucinex for good measure. Fxxx!

Just an update....I could be a fluke but I have had 2 cups of chamomile/green tea and a 24oz cup of water since last posting. I checked cm again a moment a go and i have the beginnings of EWCM. It's thin, but I was able to **TMI** stretch it 2 inches before it broke. It would be really nice if it was simply the increased water take that helped. My chart is looking good and FF even put my O day a few days sooner (on CD14). Again, Fxxxx!


----------



## nikkchikk

galvanbaby said:


> no af yet, but i have been on progesterone which can cause the temp rise. Though i have to admit my temps have never been this good even when i was on progesterone before and pregnant. Lol i have no idea. I want to stop progesterone, but am worried about a very late bfp which i have never had. I always get bfp at latest 11dpo, and i am 13dpo today and still a bfn. Not even the faintest hint of a line.

hoping for your bfp!!!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Galvan, I don't envy that decision at all. Must be a tough choice to make, whether to stop the progesterone or not.


----------



## AugustBride6

Just left our appt with the fertility doctor. We are going to start IUI this cycle providing I ovulate from the side I have a tube on. :happydance:


----------



## Lanfear333

FX that works out for you August!


----------



## Wish2BMom

woohoooo August!! FX'ed for you!!!

nice update, nikkchikk!! I hope things keep looking up for you!

I feel like such a lurker on this thread since I'm not testing until 12/31 at the very, very earliest and I think that was just so I could test in Dec ;) I shouldn't really test until Jan 3rd or so.


----------



## nikkchikk

Wish2BMom said:


> woohoooo August!! FX'ed for you!!!
> 
> nice update, nikkchikk!! I hope things keep looking up for you!
> 
> I feel like such a lurker on this thread since I'm not testing until 12/31 at the very, very earliest and I think that was just so I could test in Dec ;) I shouldn't really test until Jan 3rd or so.

Me too Wish2BMom, total lurker status. I'm not due to check until 12/30 to 1/2, so I am in between. It just depends on my O date which I hope comes in the next couple of days as expected. All signs are looking positive.


----------



## Wish2BMom

we'll be TWW buddies then! :) I should O this weekend, sometime, but I have a shorter LP. So my 28 day cycle will end on 1/1 or 1/2 unless good things have happened in between!
you've inspired me - I'm going to drink a ton of water and green tea this week!


----------



## Mink1978

Hello :). Can you add me to the list? I will be testing Dec 27th. Thank you.


----------



## jessiecat

mink-gotcha down!
Galvan- too early! Wait until day AF is due. 
Lan: :thumbup:
August: YAY for IUI this month. 

Who is going to get our next BFP??!?!?!


----------



## SilasLove

Hey, can I join? We are TTC our #3 and AF is due Dec 25, so I'll be testing on Dec 22.


----------



## jessiecat

Welcome silas! Gotcha down! Here's to lucky number 3 :thumbup:


----------



## Grateful365

SilasLove said:


> Hey, can I join? We are TTC our #3 and AF is due Dec 25, so I'll be testing on Dec 22.

Silas!! AF is due Dec. 25 for me as well! I'm also considering testing on the 22nd! FX'd!!! Sending you good wishes!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

CD1 ugggggh! On to January!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Galvan!!!


----------



## tag74

Sorry Galvin! :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Big hugs Galvan :hugs:


----------



## Maggs

Sorry to hear that Galvan!


----------



## Leti

Sorry Galvan!!! :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh Galvan, sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bluefairy1

Sorry galvan!

Jessiecat can you change my testing date to 27th please?

Unexpectedly o'd a whole 5 days early. Luckily just about caught the surge on an opk but don't hold out much hope this cycle as only managed to bd on o day and the day after. My whole bding every other day for a week before o went out the window! :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

how on earth does that happen, bluefairy?? man, this stuff is tricky...maybe I should keep going on my OPKs - I started this morning knowing it was going to be a negative, but just in case... I only have 5 left, though! But I should get the solid smiley face around Friday.


----------



## Bluefairy1

No idea wish! This is my 4th cycle ttc so thought i had figured it out a bit. So glad i started using the opks early or i would have totally missed it.
Gutting!

Weird as i was so stressed last week with a very sick pet (thankfully now recovered) that i thought o might actually be delayed. Not early!


----------



## jessiecat

Ugh galvan!!! Fingers crossed for next month!!!
Blue- yes! Will change the date now


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks ladies! This 2ww is brutal! I have waited a good 2 years to start TTC and so Im overly anxious!


----------



## nikkchikk

Whoa baby, EWCM has been present for the last few days, but only when I've checked my CP. Today I am having LOTS of crystal clear and very stretchy EWCM from just wiping. It has been 6 hours since we BD, so it I am not mistaking it for semen. Hoping for crosshairs in the next few days!


----------



## Grateful365

Blue - your DEFINATELY not out if you BD'd on O day and the day after! I got my first ever BFP from one single BD on O day. :thumbup: FX'd for you!!!!!!

Silas - That's how I am feeling too. It took so long to get our first BFP that I'm SUPER anxious and praying it happens quickly this time....having a 2WW right before Christmas is even slower than normal isn't it???? :coffee:

Nikk - Sounds promising!!!!


AFM - Hanging out here at good ole' CD 6......! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lots of EWCM for me today, but not even close to + OPK.


----------



## nikkchikk

Hopethisyear said:


> Lots of EWCM for me today, but not even close to + OPK.

Me either. I have all the signs except for that elusive + OPK


----------



## Hopethisyear

What type opk are you using? Are you testin twice a day?


----------



## nikkchikk

Hopethisyear said:


> What type opk are you using? Are you testin twice a day?

Clinical guard, dollar tree


----------



## Vonn

This came earlier than I was expecting, but AF arrived today. Very disappointed as I had hoped having an HSG this month would do the trick! I haven't even gotten weepy, probably will when I am in the line at the grocery store. Ah, the emotional roller coaster that is ttc!

Lots of luck and baby dust to all the rest of the month!


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry Vonn. You and I have some similarities. I had the HSG too this cycle. Did you do clomid as well? I tried it for the first time this cycle. Now in the painful 2ww. Take it easy. This ttc is an emotional roller coaster during the holidays. As a side note, my doctor said there's some benefit to the HSG and it last for 3 months.


----------



## Leti

Sorry Von, yeah TTC is a pain in you know where. But hopefully some day soon will be all worth it.
I had my HSG in October and this is my third cycle after HSG.
2plus1more my Dr. told me the same thing. Where in NY are you?, I'm in Long Island went to LIIVF.


----------



## Wish2BMom

So sorry, Vonn!
I wish the HSG had worked for me - had it at the end of August, then AF came an entire week early. The next AF came almost an entire week late. So that was fun. I couldn't take advantage of it b/c I had no idea when anything was happening and I had a lot of travel for work during that time! 
Anyway - try not to put too much into the HSG b/c it might set expectations even higher than normal! I say this with love, I don't want you ladies to be so sad! :hugs:

And ALL that said, I think Jessie just got her BFP after her HSG, so there is DEFINITELY hope! <3


----------



## 2plus1more

Leti, I'm in Rochester. I'm sorry, I can't keep everyone straight...lol. Are you doing a medicated cycle? We had our first IUI this month and now in the 2ww. Your chart looks very promising!!!

So true Wish. I wonder if the HSG is more beneficial to those that have a partial blockage and the dye clears everything?! Not sure. Don't know. It's so hard to keep oneself sane


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: Vonn


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's a good point, 2plus! My tubes were clear, so maybe it didn't do anything for me. That clearly wasn't my problem all along but could be for so many others.


----------



## Maggs

Sorry AF arrived Vonn! :hugs:


----------



## Leti

I'm doing natural cycle now, and next cycle going to be clomid iui, if this one is a bust, which it probably will bc I'm not feeling anything at this point.


----------



## Grateful365

Sorry Vonn. Stupid witch :growlmad: Keep looking forward to good things ahead. Time goes very slow when we are waiting for something we want. Keep your chin up!!

Leti - I feel nothing either. Natural cycle too. I'm still just excited that I even O'd, so I'm trying to keep the faith but I'd love to have some symptoms.....:wacko: FX'd for you.


----------



## Gypsey4

:witch: The witch came early this month. On to 2015!


----------



## Leti

Sorry Gypsey4, hoping for a 2015 baby!


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry Gypsey4.


----------



## nikkchikk

*Hopeforbaby* I just wanted to give you an update following my previous post. I took an OPK with my Clinical Guard and it was positive today. I took a photo of my test for you. Be aware that CG tests are notorious for the test being not *quite* as dark as the control despite a surge being confirmed with a clear blue digi.
 



Attached Files:







compare2.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopethisyear

nikkchikk - That's definitely positive so I hope you get to BDing :) I tested in the morning and afternoon yesterday and got a negative. Then I tested again at 8:00PM and it was a dark positive, Still positive this morning too. Looks like we will be in the TWW together!

Sorry to the girls AF got


----------



## nikkchikk

Hopethisyear said:


> nikkchikk - That's definitely positive so I hope you get to BDing :) I tested in the morning and afternoon yesterday and got a negative. Then I tested again at 8:00PM and it was a dark positive, Still positive this morning too. Looks like we will be in the TWW together!
> 
> Sorry to the girls AF got

Yay!! Two confirmations, that's awesome! 

I am not sure when this surge started, actually. I had a test with me and decided what the hell, at 1:30pm. I didn't even hold my pee for more than 3 hours. So I'm not sure if this is the beginning of the surge or the end. I'm *thinking* the end based on my temps, but I'll wait a few more days and see where FF puts my crosshairs. And no worries, we've been at it for several days now. The egg will have a plethora to choose from!


----------



## Grateful365

Gypsey - Hugs to you. :hugs:

Nikk * Hopethisyear - Hooray to a + OPK!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry Gypsey!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: gypsey!


----------



## Vonn

Gypsey, I hope you are enjoying a glass of wine tonight like I am. :winkwink: On to the next cycle--GL to you!


----------



## Lanfear333

I guess I'm right here with you Vonn and Gypsey.

The :witch: showed up overnight with a vengeance. 

I don't have the sads at all. Feel great actually. Totally having beer at bowling tonight. Yay for beer.


----------



## nikkchikk

Lanfear333 said:


> I guess I'm right here with you Vonn and Gypsey.
> 
> The :witch: showed up overnight with a vengeance.
> 
> I don't have the sads at all. Feel great actually. Totally having beer at bowling tonight. Yay for beer.

Sorry, Lanfear, Vonn, Gypsey. 

Enjoy that beer or several Lanfear! Have fun!


----------



## Leti

Sorry Lan. Enjoy your beer!

AFM BFN and temps starting to drop. I guess I'll join you guys soon on Jan thread.


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry for the witch, Lan - enjoy your other BnB tonight (Beer 'n' Bowling)! :)

leti - noooo, I hope it doesn't happen!


----------



## Grateful365

Sorry Lan. :hugs: 

Yes, enjoy that beer :beer:


----------



## jessiecat

Lan, Vonn, and Gypsey: Forge ahead!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Leti

:xmas19::xmas19: my temp dropped today way too early...


----------



## Wish2BMom

dang it, leti - I'm so sorry. 2015 will be a good year for you! enjoy some spiked eggnog this week! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear, Leti. :hugs:


----------



## Maggs

Sorry to all those that are out. Have a drink and enjoy Christmas. Hope 2015 brings you all good news!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Leti! 

Looks like there are lots of gals to test soon :dust: to us all


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry, Leti!


----------



## 2plus1more

Sorry Lan and Leti.


----------



## Bluefairy1

Sorry & hugs to everyone who AF got so far. 

10dpo here. Slight cramping yesterday and was a total misery guts yesterday so i am sure i will be joining you soon.

GL to anyone testing this week!


----------



## Grateful365

Good morning ladies! Just wanted to update you, that on Monday morning at 2:30 a.m. I woke up and had some severe nausea. I was in the bathroom and decided to test. At first I thought it was pure white. But when I looked closely I saw a VERY faint line. I went to the store and got a FRET line and digital and both of them say BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am over the moon. The 1st baby took 4 years....this one on the first real try. Miracles do happen - I know it gets very exhausting and challenging to keep the hope alive sometimes....but KEEP THE FAITH ladies. I'm FX'd for you all for great things worth waiting for this year!

terri - I'm FX'd and praying for you!!! :flower:


----------



## Bluefairy1

Congratulations grateful! What a fantastic christmas present!


----------



## jessiecat

YAY! Our 3rd BFP. Congratulations Grateful!


----------



## Maggs

Congratulations Grateful!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Grateful!!!

afm... just hanging out at CD13 waiting for that positive opk. I just know I will get it late Christmas Eve and the fertility clinic is closed on Christmas. grrrr


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Grateful!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations, Grateful!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Grateful!!!!


----------



## 2plus1more

Congrats Grateful! Awesome that is was so quick for you this time. Have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Leti

Congratulations Grateful!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Grateful!! What a wonderful present!!!


----------



## Gypsey4

Congratulations Grateful!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats on the bfps ladies. 
Hugs for the bfn and afs.
Good luck everyone still to test.xx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations grateful!


----------



## terripeachy

:wohoo: Grateful. Awesome news!!


----------



## 2plus1more

I'm out ladies. Starting bleeding yesterday which only gives me a 10 day luteal phase. I'm guessing the clomid has something to do with it since that's never happened before. Hopefully I'll get in to see the doctor either tomorrow or Saturday.

Excited and hopeful for you all. Peace and blessings to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry 2plus!


----------



## nikkchikk

Pictures taken an hour after....cautiously optimistic that I'm not just seeing that line???
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-26 09.27.21.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 13









2014-12-26 09.19.15.jpg
File size: 125.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wish2BMom

I see something, nikk!! And your temps are ridiculous! Any symptoms??


----------



## nikkchikk

Wish2BMom said:


> I see something, nikk!! And your temps are ridiculous! Any symptoms??

Other than a sore throat, absolutely nothing. It's weird too, because with my daughter I had dizzy spells at this time! The plan is to wait 2 more days and test again...but I don't know of o will be able to help myself from trying tomorrow!


----------



## terripeachy

I can't see anything but that doesn't mean too much. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## nikkchikk

terripeachy said:


> I can't see anything but that doesn't mean too much. I hope this is it for you!

Ugh I wish the Web quality of the pics was better! Anyway I compared of very negative test from a couple of days to go to the one from today and there is clearly a difference in a line, albeit a very slight difference!


----------



## Maggs

I see it too! Fingers crossed for you and all the upcoming testers.


----------



## jessiecat

Thanks for the update, 2plus! Hopefully it's not too much longer before you get your BFP for 2015. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

I see something to Nickkchik! yay and those are amazing temps!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Hope everyone has had a good christmas.

AF got me today. Totally devastated! LP made it to 13 days thid cycle which i guess is positive.

Think i have taken it so hard as really had my hopes set on getting pregnant before christmas, and before i turn 37 on 18th jan.

GL to the other testers.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry, bluefairy :( :hugs:

Nikk- :test: again!! :haha:


----------



## nikkchikk

Well, yesterday's test was a fluke because this mornings was stark white. I'm o ly 9 dpo so I'm still in, just need a few more days.

So sorry bluefairy


----------



## jessiecat

Thanks for updating, bluefairy. Remain positive- you will be pregnant soon enough and will easily forget all the disappointing months.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear blue fairy. :hugs:
Nikkichick-it's still early so maybe tomorrow your line will show up again. Keep the faith.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Nickkchikk - Did you test again today?
BlueFairy - sorry hun :hugs: I'm sure 2015 will be your year!

AFM - Just waiting to test and probably will tomorrow at 11dpo because I can never hold out. I have just the usual super sore boobs. I'm pretty sure this is not the month


----------



## nikkchikk

HOpethisyear: nope, I didn't. Last pregnancy I didn't get anything until 13dpo, and even then it was light. So I'm waiting until Wed or thursday. 

Can anyone tell me what my huge dip below coverline today means? Implantation at 10dpo?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Nik - that's is quite a drop, hopefully implantation. Did you temp the same as the other days?


----------



## Grateful365

Blue- hugs to you

Nikkchikk - 10 dpo is perfect timing for an implantation dip! Fx'd for you!


----------



## nikkchikk

Grateful365 said:


> Blue- hugs to you
> 
> Nikkchikk - 10 dpo is perfect timing for an implantation dip! Fx'd for you!

You know, I've been googling for a while and I've come to the same conclusion. 

I read a study about the rise of estrogen along with progesterone in the second part of luteal phase and it states that the surge of estrogen coincides with implantation (if there is an embryo). So it happens in most normal cycles regardless of possibility of pregnancy. It's just that if there is an embryo, cd20-24 (of a normal 28 day cycle) is when implantation will happen. I am at cd24, I had a huge dip today and have patches of ewcm so I r think my estrogen is way up.

Again, this is just my body preparing itself for implantation if there is a viable embryo. 

The only way I will know if I've caught this egg is if my temps stay up (indicating progesterone levels sustained) for the next 5 days and some more, as well as a +hpt of course ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

nikk - I feel like you're TOTALLY getting a BFP in the next 2 days!! temps sprung back up!! when are you testing next? (looks like daily from your FF chart, so I imagine tomorrow?) Did you read about when the best time after suspected implantation is to test? I thought I read somewhere that it was 3 days.


----------



## nikkchikk

Wish2BMom said:


> nikk - I feel like you're TOTALLY getting a BFP in the next 2 days!! temps sprung back up!! when are you testing next? (looks like daily from your FF chart, so I imagine tomorrow?) Did you read about when the best time after suspected implantation is to test? I thought I read somewhere that it was 3 days.

Wishtobemom, you're like my own personal cheerleader :) I needed that! I tested this morning but I only see a faint line and can't tell if it's pink or grey (evap) but it's there. Am I the only one who doesn't like frers? I feel like I'm always seeing things lol. If I can get a good pic I'll post it. I am either 11/12 dpo depending on FAM or Advanced mode


----------



## nikkchikk

Here. Tell me what you think!
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-29 09.13.23.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AugustBride6

nikkchikk said:


> Here. Tell me what you think!

I am pretty sure I see something too!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I think I've heard that about FRER. I've never even had a squinter so I can't relate. 
So when I look at your pic, if I move my monitor around, I can see something, I think. It could be the real life-to-pic-to-uploaded photo quality too, so it might be more obvious in person.
FX'ed that it continues to get darker!


----------



## Grateful365

I feel like I see something as well! If you just implanted yesterday....it would make perfect sense that nothing would be there. I think I implanted on CD 8 and when I tested CD 9 if was negative. CD 11 there was a faint line....that would have been 2 days after implantation. FX'd tightly for you!!!I can't wait for you to test again in the next couple days!. :thumbup:


----------



## nikkchikk

One more.

When I hold it to outdoor light, it had a pink color too it, but still faint. I asked husband what color he saw (not mentioning grey or pink or the significance) and he said it looked pink. Here's to hoping for darker tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-29 09.20.01.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wish2BMom

I see that one, for sure!!


----------



## nikkchikk

Ok LAST one from me. This is tweeked from instagram so that 8th visible on the web (it's clear to the naked eye). 

I'm calling it! I think I got my BFP! 

https://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k624/nikkchikk1/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20141229_093412_zpsd29e0689.jpg


----------



## Maggs

Definitely see all of those...no squinting required!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: nikk!!!!!! official CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## nikkchikk

Yay!!!! Thanks everyone for putting up with me. This is an amazing group of women and I don't know where I'd be mentally without you! You all deserve the best!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yay Nik! Congratulations, so happy for you!


----------



## Grateful365

Hooray Nik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm pretty sure I'm out with my temp drop today :(


----------



## Grateful365

Hopethisyear said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm out with my temp drop today :(

11 DPO could still be an implantation dip Hopethisyear!!! FX'd!!:thumbup:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congratulations Nikk!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - I was thinking the same thing! FX'ed you spike tomorrow!


----------



## nikkchikk

Hopethisyear said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm out with my temp drop today :(

Take a look at my chart. That drop may not mean a thing!


----------



## nikkchikk

PM test confirms it! Line showed up fast with the control!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yay Nikk!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

:dance::yipee::dance::yipee: Congratulations Nikk!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope! did you temp today? waiting on pins and needles! :)

my temp dropped - still above coverline but I'm getting all crampy and stuff so I'm assuming I'm out. I tested since we have plans to head out tonight for some dinner and drinks and it was a stark white BFN. Only 9dpo, I know, I know... but still. Yanno....
not having a pity party, though - RE appt is set up for 1/19!


----------



## nikkchikk

Wish2BMom said:


> Hope! did you temp today? waiting on pins and needles! :)
> 
> my temp dropped - still above coverline but I'm getting all crampy and stuff so I'm assuming I'm out. I tested since we have plans to head out tonight for some dinner and drinks and it was a stark white BFN. Only 9dpo, I know, I know... but still. Yanno....
> not having a pity party, though - RE appt is set up for 1/19!

Yeah, Hope, whats the news??

Wishtobemom, I really wouldn't worry at 9dpo. I can only offer my own experience, but I had a dip below coverline at 10dpo and I have been crampy all week. I was super worried, but it was all for naught. So you still have plenty going for you, chin up buttercup!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, nikk - I should take some of my own medicine, this is what I would tell others. I'm just going to fill my day with painting a room in the house and then head out with friends tonight. Maybe one drink or so, but don't want to skew any morning temps either. :)


----------



## nikkchikk

Oh why not. One drink can't possibly cause any harm and you should do whatever it takes to distract!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2B- I don't think 1 drink will affect your temps to much, I say go for it. 9dpo is early like Nikk said so don't be down today.

My temp went back up today but I'm sure AF is coming tomorrow. All other signs for me show it. I'm meeting with my RE next week to talk about IVF.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope it keeps climbing for you, Hope!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Temp still up but BFN :(
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 44


----------



## nikkchikk

Well this is frustrating as hell! :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

I didn't test - I know I'm on the docket to today, though! I started to spot a little last night and today and had a temp drop again. So I know I'm out - I'll probably start tomorrow or Friday. Boooooooo!
I'm sorry, Hope, for your BFN :(
maybe one more day!!


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Nikk!!!

Wish: You don't know how badly I was hoping to logon and see some good news from you!!! 

Hope: Fingers crossed!


----------



## Grateful365

Hopethisyear said:


> Temp still up but BFN :(

OK... But if you implanted on 11 dpo then that would make sense. I had a dip at 8 dpo and didnt get a faint line until 11 dpo. Keep the faith!


----------



## Bluefairy1

Congrats nikk!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hopethisyear and wish2b.

Got myself out of my pit of despair over the holidays with a bucket of champagne. Now back on the wagon and ready for this new year and cycle!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks ladies, but cd1 today :(
I'm ok though!
Hope - FX'ed for you still!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Wish!

Temp still up today, but haven't tested. Sore boobs are gone and starting to get a little EWCM which I always get right before AF, so I'm pretty sure I'm out. Thanks for all the positive vibes though.

Do we have a January thread yet?


----------



## mamadonna

No af( although after typing this she'll probably arrive) negative tests tho!


----------



## nikkchikk

Sorry Wish and Hope!! I was pulling for you..........


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, all! I realized too that we had to make our RE appointment so late in January that I'll be out for this month too. Oh well, guess we'll try naturally again this month. It would have to happen now in order to get that 'vision' October baby!


----------



## Hopethisyear

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=58629


----------



## Grateful365

Hope - I think I see a very faint line! That's how mine was 3 days after implantation....!!!!! FX'd tightly for you!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Can you take a FRER?!


----------



## nikkchikk

HOPE!!!! I see a line! Very light but a line!!

Wish, I like your attitude. It's hard to see another month come and go, but I hope you;re right and you get a natural BFP in Jan!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Faint faint line on FRER
 



Attached Files:







20150102_072324.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Grateful365

Ooooooo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see it tomorrow.......exciting!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just took a digi and it said Not-Pregnant so I'm pretty sure this is another chemical as at 15dpo it should be much darker :(


----------



## nikkchikk

Hopethisyear said:


> Just took a digi and it said Not-Pregnant so I'm pretty sure this is another chemical as at 15dpo it should be much darker :(

the digis are much higher in sensitivity. 

My 11dpo FRER was exactly like yours and my digi on 12dpo said not pregnant. In fact, I JUST got my Pregnant digi this morning. SO hush your fears and look forward to a FRER test tomorrow or the next day. I think you caught the eggy, Hope!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Nikk, that makes me feel better. It's just so hard to get excited. I just went for blood test (HCG and progesterone) Hopefully get results back today!


----------



## nikkchikk

Hopethisyear said:


> Thanks Nikk, that makes me feel better. It's just so hard to get excited. I just went for blood test (HCG and progesterone) Hopefully get results back today!

I know the stats at 15DPO, so I understand your apprehension. I will be excited FOR you if you're too scared, okay? This is me being you:


Wahooooooooooooo!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

TBH, implantation can happen 12DPO (It looks like you had a dip at 11DPO) and HCG needs a few days to build up. A faint :bfp: at 15DPO sounds about right for 12DPO implantation.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I agree with Nikk, Hope!! COngrats lady!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Doctor just called and my HCG level was only 6 and just did another HPT and BFN so looks like another chemical


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope!! I don't know what to do - are you sure it was a chemical or a slow riser?? I want to cheer but clearly not preemptively! looks like you got a + today too?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - technically I'm not out yet, but it was still a light BFP this AM. With my level at 6, that is barely pregnant and it should be much higher by now. I've been through this so many times now it just all seems the same. I go in Monday am for another blood test so we will see. I haven't started spotting or anything yet, so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## nikkchikk

What a Rollercoaster, Hope. I'm still holding out for you.


----------



## Leti

Anyone starting the January Thread?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Leti, I moved over to the BFP chasers thread since it's ongoing and many of the same people.


----------



## Leti

Thanks hopethisyear


----------



## Wish2BMom

no January thread yet so if someone wants to take it...


----------



## Lanfear333

Leti said:


> Anyone starting the January Thread?

It's my birth month so I figured I'd take it this time. I just started it here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anuary-2015-pregnancy-watch.html#post34601139


----------



## jessiecat

Awesome Lan! Thanks!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, lan!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Lan! BTW my BFP turned into another chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I'm so sorry, Hope. I was wishing so much it wouldn't turn out to be. Hugs to you!!


----------



## jessiecat

Sorry hope :(


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh...sorry Hope. I am so disappointed. Was really looking forward to this being it for you, as I'm sure you were too. :hugs:


----------



## nikkchikk

Checking back in. I'm sorry to hear this Hope!


----------



## Wish2BMom

nikk! how are you feeling? is your temp drop ok? I don't know if these things are expected after some time or if your temp stays up the whole pregnancy...so green in this area.


----------



## nikkchikk

Wish2BMom said:


> nikk! how are you feeling? is your temp drop ok? I don't know if these things are expected after some time or if your temp stays up the whole pregnancy...so green in this area.

Thanks for asking, Wish! This is why I love BnB. Lovely ladies here :)

I'm not feeling much this early. Sore boobs but that was only for the first several days after BFP. Now I'm dealing with bloat, cramps, and sleeplessness. It's like really bad PMS. That last temp was taken at an off time and the last HPT's I took were dark. I'm not worried and I've stopped temping for now. 

How are things for you? Are you TTC this month?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh good - WHEW! I'm glad you're not doubled over with nausea or anything - sounds like typical stuff!

yep, I guess we're doing regular old BD'ing this month b/c the RE appt will be right after I ovulate. I should probably inform DH that there won't be any scientific magic this month in case he was depending on that...

Other than that, I think I've found my 'eat better/act better/workout more' mojo, finally! I hope, anyway. It could just be a couple-day thing.
trying to eat cleaner, drink less alcohol and coffee (tea instead, but still has caffeine? not sure of the toss up, there...) and I've worked out the past 2 days. Trying to use my fitbit more and hoping to lose 10 lbs by our trip to Yellowstone on 2/28! I think I can....

thanks for askin! :)


----------



## nikkchikk

Wish2BMom said:


> oh good - WHEW! I'm glad you're not doubled over with nausea or anything - sounds like typical stuff!
> 
> yep, I guess we're doing regular old BD'ing this month b/c the RE appt will be right after I ovulate. I should probably inform DH that there won't be any scientific magic this month in case he was depending on that...
> 
> Other than that, I think I've found my 'eat better/act better/workout more' mojo, finally! I hope, anyway. It could just be a couple-day thing.
> trying to eat cleaner, drink less alcohol and coffee (tea instead, but still has caffeine? not sure of the toss up, there...) and I've worked out the past 2 days. Trying to use my fitbit more and hoping to lose 10 lbs by our trip to Yellowstone on 2/28! I think I can....
> 
> thanks for askin! :)

Nah, the nausea hit me last time at 6 weeks and I expect it will be the same. I'm dreading it.

I'm glad your getting more active! I started my fitness journey over a year ago and it has made such a huge difference for me. What started out as simple vanity to lose weight, became more of a 'how much weight can I LIFT' kinda deal. The weight loss and figure recomp were just a bonus. I highly recommend weightlifting and reading anything Bret Contreras has to say ;) Changed my life! Now if only I could get back in the gym...I've been MIA for a week cause I feel crappy! 

I hear Yellowstone is amazing! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah, I WAS that way a few years ago, when I worked at a company that had a gym right in the building and a trainer that I loved! I've since left that company and work from home now, so it's SO hard to just motivate myself. I used to thrive on the day-after soreness :)
Lifting weights is so important, not many women realize it! It's good for dem bones!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Nikk, glad to hear you are not feeling horrible.

Wish, sounds like a good game plan. Yellowstone sounds amazing


----------

